# now constipation after diarrhea



## Prince Of Persia (Jul 10, 2008)

As you remember first 2,3 days of B.R.A.F Hector got diarrhea and as you suggested i stopped giving him liver.
but now there's a new problem, he is not pooping regularly ,maybe 2 or 3 times during these 4,5 days.
his diet now is a leg quarter (8-9 ounce) and chicken breast (4-5 ounce) and sometimes i add some yogurt into his diet, oh and he get this menu 2 times a day , means like 1.8 lb per day and he weighs around 40 lb now.
what to do?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Constipation is almost always a sign that there is too much bone in the diet in relation to meat. 

Reduce the RMB and increase MM, keeping the total volume of food the same. 

It takes a little personalized "tweaking" of the diet to suit each dog. Soon, you'll have a good idea of what the best mix is for him. 

As a bulking agent in the diet, canned pumpkin is a tried and true method of improving poop consistency pretty quickly. A couple tablespoonsful will help get things moving. 

Once you get the bone-to-meat ratio worked out, then gradually reintroduce the chicken liver. He does need organ meat. But make it a tiny amount.


----------



## Prince Of Persia (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks Luca.
but you think the amount of bone in a leg quarter is too much because that's the only bone he gets.
and about pumpkin can ,we dont get pumpkin in can here in India, can i give him cooked pumpkin or anything as such.


----------

